# How to see Audyssey equalizer setting for Onkyo SR608?



## viccmw (Dec 15, 2010)

After I have done the 2EQ room calibration by Audyssey - I want to know what are the equalizer setting reached by the auto calibration.

However, when I browse into the equalizer menu, it just shows Audyssey and I cannot view the actual settings/values. Anyone know how it can be seen?

Some other AVR (not Onkyo) provides copy function to a user profile, which can be used to see such settings. Don't have an equivalent function in this AVR too, so I am 'stuck' so far.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Even the copy function, as I understand it, doesn't show you the settings. It just allows you to further manipulate the with a simple graphic EQ: pre-determined frequencies and predetermined Q. 

The best you could do would be to take a before and after measurement with something like room EQ wizard.


----------

